
Debian will ship ZFS as a source-only DKMS module - liotier
http://blog.halon.org.uk/2016/01/on-zfs-in-debian/
======
compsciphd
This goes to the debates that have been had about GPLd libraries. where the
dynamic linking happens on the user's machine. Might relate to Oracle v.
Google and copyrighting interfaces.

------
nuxi7
I hope that FTP-master agrees. They've been okay with the ATI and nVidia
drivers being shipped this way for a rather long time so there is hope.

